# Kindle Oasis out of stock



## spice3d (Jul 23, 2017)

I just looked and the Kindle Oasis is mostly out of stock on Amazon, except for the black one. There's another listing for just the black one for $20 over list ($309) with only 7 left. (Note: This is new and Amazon is the seller.)

Seems odd that Amazon could run out of them. The WiFi models weren't part of the Prime Day sale. I wonder if there is a refresh of the Oasis coming...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not going to panic (or celebrate) yet. Seems too soon to me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am panicking a little as there is no guarantee they will bring it back. And if they don't have a kindle with actual buttons anymore, I am not sure what I am going to do in the future when my Oasis wears out.


----------



## spice3d (Jul 23, 2017)

Well I was literally about to buy one, but I'm going to resist settling for the black one as I wanted the merlot. It has got to be a positive thing. Perhaps a price drop for it and the Voyage, but you wouldn't think that would require selling out remaining stock. Maybe they will add adaptive lighting which seems like the only significant feature miss on the Oasis. Something's in the wind. I can just feel it!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

spice3d said:


> Well I was literally about to buy one, but I'm going to resist settling for the black one as I wanted the merlot. It has got to be a positive thing. Perhaps a price drop for it and the Voyage, but you wouldn't think that would require selling out remaining stock. Maybe they will add adaptive lighting which seems like the only significant feature miss on the Oasis. Something's in the wind. I can just feel it!


IMO the big improvement for the Oasis would be to have the cover charge independently of the device.


----------



## spice3d (Jul 23, 2017)

ellenoc said:


> IMO the big improvement for the Oasis would be to have the cover charge independently of the device.


Not only that. If you use it without the cover, it's half the weight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spice3d said:


> Not only that. If you use it without the cover, it's half the weight.


I think Ellen's point was that, as it's currently configured, you can't charge the cover without it connected to the kindle. You charge the kindle and it flows through to the cover. when you're using it, the charge the cover has flows to the kindle.

It would be nice if you could charge the cover independently, without the kindle attached. That way you could be charging the cover while using the kindle.


----------



## spice3d (Jul 23, 2017)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think Ellen's point was that, as it's currently configured, you can't charge the cover without it connected to the kindle. You charge the kindle and it flows through to the cover. when you're using it, the charge the cover has flows to the kindle.
> 
> It would be nice if you could charge the cover independently, without the kindle attached. That way you could be charging the cover while using the kindle.


Oh you're right. I didn't read it close enough.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, now that I have a backup cover for the Oasis I got on that super deal, I wish I could charge it separately. 

Its great though. I first start with one cover, then when it gets too low say 25% or so, I just switch to the other one. So I get double the usage out of it before I have to plug it in. But then I have to charge them both with the reader in it. Doing it right now actually. Got the first done, now I get the second cover also charged and then I start my cycle again with using both covers. I have to switch to my Voyage while I do that twice though. *gasp.  

I am really curious what the near future is for kindles. They surprised me with the Oasis when it came out, not sure how they can improve that. Besides the cover having a charge port that is. Built in solar charger in the cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, now that I have a backup cover for the Oasis I got on that super deal, I wish I could charge it separately.
> 
> Its great though. I first start with one cover, then when it gets too low say 25% or so, I just switch to the other one. So I get double the usage out of it before I have to plug it in. But then I have to charge them both with the reader in it. Doing it right now actually. Got the first done, now I get the second cover also charged and then I start my cycle again with using both covers. I have to switch to my Voyage while I do that twice though. *gasp.
> 
> I am really curious what the near future is for kindles. They surprised me with the Oasis when it came out, not sure how they can improve that. Besides the cover having a charge port that is. Built in solar charger in the cover.


I'd still like a dedicated "home" button that wasn't something that had to be accessed via the touch screen/menus.

They could make the Voyage PERFECT (for me) if they added that and put little nubs on the 'haptic buttons' so they're easier to find and click.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd still like a dedicated "home" button that wasn't something that had to be accessed via the touch screen/menus.
> 
> They could make the Voyage PERFECT (for me) if they added that and put little nubs on the 'haptic buttons' so they're easier to find and click.


Oh yes! I miss that!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

The Kindle Oasis wifi has been out of stock in Canada since last May. Recently the 3G version is out of stock too.


----------



## TorontoSS (Jun 28, 2016)

Since May 2016 or May 2017?

Do you think perhaps that it may be discontinued? Maybe it hasn't done well? I know there have been supply constraints but here in the UK I've never seen people actually carrying it around.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, now that I have a backup cover for the Oasis I got on that super deal, I wish I could charge it separately.
> 
> Its great though. I first start with one cover, then when it gets too low say 25% or so, I just switch to the other one. So I get double the usage out of it before I have to plug it in. But then I have to charge them both with the reader in it. Doing it right now actually. Got the first done, now I get the second cover also charged and then I start my cycle again with using both covers. I have to switch to my Voyage while I do that twice though. *gasp.
> 
> I am really curious what the near future is for kindles. They surprised me with the Oasis when it came out, not sure how they can improve that. Besides the cover having a charge port that is. Built in solar charger in the cover.


It sounds like what you REALLY NEED is a second Oasis whose sole purpose is to charge your backup cover!!!


----------



## Husker84 (Aug 11, 2017)

In europe is also out of stock... 

Maybe a v2 Oasis? Better battery and waterprof?


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

TorontoSS said:


> Since May 2016 or May 2017?
> 
> Do you think perhaps that it may be discontinued? Maybe it hasn't done well? I know there have been supply constraints but here in the UK I've never seen people actually carrying it around.


May 2017.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Samantha said:


> May 2017.


I'm in the UK and I have never seen anyone else with an Oasis. I've also seen only a couple of people with a Voyage. It's all Paperwhites and Basics.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In the USA, the black Oasis is in stock, both wifi and 3G are available. No merlot or walnut.


----------



## caneman (Feb 4, 2016)

The Hooded Claw said:


> In the USA, the black Oasis is in stock, both wifi and 3G are available. No merlot or walnut.


Right now Amazon is saying
Currently unavailable. 
We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.
Something is up !


----------



## spice3d (Jul 23, 2017)

I just looked and in US, Black without ads is available now for $309. Black and Merlot with ads will be in stock August 31.


----------



## Husker84 (Aug 11, 2017)

spice3d said:


> I just looked and in US, Black without ads is available now for $309. Black and Merlot with ads will be in stock August 31.


Wher do you see that them will be avalaible on August 31st? 
I just checked it and it sais "Out of stock" and you cannot select them.

Thanks!


----------



## spice3d (Jul 23, 2017)

Husker84 said:


> Wher do you see that them will be avalaible on August 31st?
> I just checked it and it sais "Out of stock" and you cannot select them.
> 
> Thanks!


Well, it's not showing today  Basically what you have to do is search for Kindle Oasis and open whatever model is showing as available. Then, click "Customize and Add to Cart" button on right. On the Configurator page, click on different options like the Color, Connectivity, and Special Offers. If a configuration is or will be available soon, it will say so in the box on the top-right beneath the total cost.

For example, only the Black/3G/With Ads shows when you search:

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Oasis-E-reader-Leather-Charging/dp/B00REQL3AE/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1503575017&sr=1-1&keywords=kindle+oasis

However, on the Configurator page, you can select Wifi only and get one.

Currently, it appears no other versions can be ordered, but obviously this changes all the time. Hope this helps.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like most of the Black cover Oasis models are back in stock.  Also most other Oasis models will be back in stock by August 28 or so.


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

I love my Oasis more than any Kindle I've ever had. Would be very disappointed if it was discontinued. Hopefully out of stock means a new version is coming?


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

The Kindle Oasis is not even on the Amazon.ca page any longer. Before it was there with an out of stock blurb.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In the USA, the 3G black version is available for immediate shipment. Black wifi version is orderable, with a 1-2 month ship date. All other colors of both version are out of stock with no ability to order or expected ship date.


----------



## jfoster (Sep 19, 2017)

I noticed that a number of kindle versions have been released in the months of September and October.

It makes sense that an update would come out for the holidays. If something new were not coming, I do not know why the stock would be low right now.

So, I'm hopeful and waiting to see what happens. I'm upgrading from a paperwhite and am waiting to see what happens here.


----------

